# denison barbs and cichlids?



## dime1aotk

hey i currently have a 80 gal with a african cichlid, a acei cichlid and a 4" denison barb, i want more denisons as they are a schooling fish, however the only ones i can buy are only about an inch, i fear the african will kill them......any thoughts??


----------



## dalfed

What type of african cichlid there are almost 1000 known lots of different temperaments.


----------

